# Quite the low stump for a west coast faller, with a half wrap no less!



## forestryworks (Feb 16, 2012)

Big sugar pine.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Ked0wAXkg8k" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 16, 2012)

You don't see too many guys popping big wood with a half-wrap 084 around here...good for him.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 16, 2012)

More 084 action...

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/--EkZIaUF0Y?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/--EkZIaUF0Y?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## lfnh (Feb 16, 2012)

and there's that trusty blue wedge right in the thick of things.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 16, 2012)

Slow is smooth and smooth is fast.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 16, 2012)

Ain't a thing wrong with some fatty pines.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 16, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> More 084 action...




Just curious - what's with all the throttle action? Ron


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 16, 2012)

rwoods said:


> Just curious - what's with all the throttle action? Ron



You'll have to ask the guy in the video, I wasn't there.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 16, 2012)

rwoods said:


> Just curious - what's with all the throttle action? Ron





It seemed to work okay for him.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 16, 2012)

Just trying to learn all I can. Figured if there was a useful purpose someone here would know. Ron


----------



## Gologit (Feb 16, 2012)

rwoods said:


> Just trying to learn all I can. Figured if there was a useful purpose someone here would know. Ron



Okay, I'll try to explain. Sometimes in soft wood, like sugar pine or ponderosa, the kerf will load up with chips. I've found that it happens to me mostly if I'm running full comp and trying to push a little too hard. I've had chips gum up so bad that they got in between the chain and the rail...and that was because I was running a chain that should have been changed and wasn't . If you have your bar buried to the tip in a long top buck or when you're backing one up it seems to help if you lay off the cut for just a second and blip the saw with no cutting load on it...it seems to clear the chain better and keep the kerf clean. It usually works. Usually.

I don't say yes or no to blipping the throttle...some guys just cut that way. I worked with some guys last season and one of them was a throttle blipper...you could always tell where he was just by the sound of his saw. He got as much on the ground as anybody.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 17, 2012)

Gologit, thanks. As I said I am trying to learn all I can - although I'll likely never cut any timber bigger than 36"; maybe a 4 foot yard tree or two. The throttle blipping just caught my ear and I didn't know if it was being done because the operator thought it sounds cool or there was a reason behind it. I know you are old enough to have driven with the old manuals where you had to double clutch to shift and have ridden with those who unnecessarily blip the throttle with a modern transmission. Ron


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 17, 2012)

rwoods said:


> Gologit, thanks. As I said I am trying to learn all I can - although I'll likely never cut any timber bigger than 36"; maybe a 4 foot yard tree or two. The throttle blipping just caught my ear and I didn't know if it was being done because the operator thought it sounds cool or there was a reason behind it. I know you are old enough to have driven with the old manuals where you had to double clutch to shift and have ridden with those who unnecessarily blip the throttle with a modern transmission. Ron



Bob's old enough to remember having to fill the boiler with coal to get a turn of logs up the hill...


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 17, 2012)

Bob's first job in the woods was slathering grease on corduroy roads.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 17, 2012)

Man, you guys are just plain MEAN!

Seriously, though, greasing the skid roads was my Grandfather's first job in the woods. He was twelve.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 17, 2012)

I am too embarrassed to say what my first paid job in the woods was.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, hell...you've been ambarrassed before and it didn't kill 'ya...out with it.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok ok, timber faller, I was 20.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 17, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Big sugar pine.
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Ked0wAXkg8k" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Why the big old saw? I thought west coasters could fall such small stuff with Wild Things?


----------



## Gologit (Feb 17, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Why the big old saw? I thought west coasters could fall such small stuff with Wild Things?



You need to get back on your skidder where you know what's going on and you aren't bothering the real loggers.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 17, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> I thought west coasters could fall such small stuff with Wild Things?



Naw, that's more a Scandinavian thing.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 17, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Okay, I'll try to explain. Sometimes in soft wood, like sugar pine or ponderosa, the kerf will load up with chips. I've found that it happens to me mostly if I'm running full comp and trying to push a little too hard. I've had chips gum up so bad that they got in between the chain and the rail...and that was because I was running a chain that should have been changed and wasn't . If you have your bar buried to the tip in a long top buck or when you're backing one up it seems to help if you lay off the cut for just a second and blip the saw with no cutting load on it...it seems to clear the chain better and keep the kerf clean. It usually works. Usually.
> 
> I don't say yes or no to blipping the throttle...some guys just cut that way. I worked with some guys last season and one of them was a throttle blipper...you could always tell where he was just by the sound of his saw. He got as much on the ground as anybody.



I always called them "throttle jockeys"


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 17, 2012)

rwoods said:


> Just trying to learn all I can. Figured if there was a useful purpose someone here would know. Ron



He's signaling the crew beats yellin!


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 17, 2012)

Without hearing myself work, I can't help but secretly wonder how much throttle blipping I do. Easing tension off wood limbing, maybe touching up a hinge as she starts to go, ####, am I? Hopefully not too bad, I'll let you know right off. #### off if the consensus is yes.


----------



## bitzer (Feb 18, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> Without hearing myself work, I can't help but secretly wonder how much throttle blipping I do. Easing tension off wood limbing, maybe touching up a hinge as she starts to go, ####, am I? Hopefully not too bad, I'll let you know right off. #### off if the consensus is yes.



I was just wondering the same thing.


----------



## HorseFaller (Feb 18, 2012)

I tend to "blip" the throttle more the closer to the hinge i get. Im wondering the need for two saws on a 4' ish tree on level ground with lots of spectators. It had to be close enough enough to the crummy for gas and oil close by. Very low and and nice stump and tip though, except the hump that bucked the top out, lol jk.


----------



## imagineero (Feb 18, 2012)

Some guys are just serial blippers without purpose too though... for the sound of it, or whatever. I worked for a while with one such mouth breather. Didn't want to be anywhere near him as we were always working in tight quarters on residential work, and he had a habit of blipping out of the cut while slinging his saw around, very sloppy saw handling and dangerous considering all the groundies around. I always took care to not be anywhere around the guy, but one day the inevitable happened. We were ripping up some big logs to get them out the gate and into the chipper and while I was ripping a barrel the guy ended up behind me ripping another and facing away from me. Pulled his saw out of the cut and blipped a couple times, I had a weird feeling then turned around just in time to see him slinging it behind him, chain still rolling. Hit me in the leg with it just as the chain rolled to a stop. I was wearing chaps. No harm, but he felt the contact and turned round face white as a sheet. It got whiter in the few minutes that followed. 

I don't work with that guy anymore.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 18, 2012)

Not a logger, but if you hear me blipping it usually because the old saw won't idle. Ron


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 18, 2012)

tarzanstree said:


> I always called them "throttle jockeys"



I call them "goosers", they're goosing the throttle all day long.

Usually it's Husky and Jonsered guys. Stihl guys tend to not be goosers. 
I've known some real fine cutters that were goosers, but they replaced parts on their saws more often.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Feb 18, 2012)

I like how he uses the most of the wood possible and keeps the stumps low. It makes the cutter, the mil, and the landowner a lot happier! :msp_smile:


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 18, 2012)

It was flat ground and the tree had little butt swell, easy to cut low.


----------



## promac850 (Feb 18, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> It was flat ground and the tree had little butt swell, easy to cut low.



So if a big tree has some huge butt swell, a logger would make the face and back cuts above said butt swell so it won't interfere with the direction guidance of the face cut?


----------



## madhatte (Feb 18, 2012)

promac610 said:


> So if a big tree has some huge butt swell, a logger would make the face and back cuts above said butt swell so it won't interfere with the direction guidance of the face cut?



Often, yes, but not always:


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 18, 2012)

promac610 said:


> So if a big tree has some huge butt swell, a logger would make the face and back cuts above said butt swell so it won't interfere with the direction guidance of the face cut?



In some areas that would depend on stump height rules.

In Alaska, what's stump height?


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Feb 18, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> I like how he uses the most of the wood possible and keeps the stumps low. It makes the cutter, the mil, and the landowner a lot happier! :msp_smile:



And the stumpgrinder..

Bob...


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 19, 2012)

promac610 said:


> So if a big tree has some huge butt swell, a logger would make the face and back cuts above said butt swell so it won't interfere with the direction guidance of the face cut?



Not sawing through the flare saves time and the trunk is where the rot or twisted grain might be.



OLD MAN GRINDER said:


> And the stumpgrinder..
> 
> Bob...



Not much stump grinding in the logging woods.


----------



## stihlkicken (Feb 19, 2012)

*not much logginng in the grinding woods.*

at least around here. f the machines. tennis shoe loggers should stay in the gravel pit from where they came from. sad.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Dan, wazzup?


----------



## slowp (Feb 19, 2012)

Part of the reason for the low stump might be that the tree is on a landing. Also, I think there was a forester present. :eek2:


----------



## Fuzly (Feb 20, 2012)

promac610 said:


> butt swell



Then I looked over at your avatar


----------

